# Chăn đũi hè Muji nội địa Nhật – những điều mà bạn cần nắm chắc



## hong nhung (5/6/18)

*Chăn đũi Muji nội địa Nhật rất tốt, nhưng hầu hết trên thị trường Việt Nam đều là hàng nhái thương hiệu.*

Trong mùa hè năm 2018 này, chăn đũi Muji Nhật Bản có được sức hút đặc biệt đối với nhiều người tiêu dùng Việt Nam với những lời giới thiệu có cánh như “siêu mát” “tốt cho sức khỏe”…

Tuy nhiên, giá các loại chăn đũi Muji trên thị trường chỉ dao động khoảng dưới 300,000 đồng nhưng lại được người bán giới thiệu là “hàng xách tay Nhật”, vậy với mức giá rẻ này thì đây có phải là dòng chăn xách tay từ Nhật về Việt Nam không?




_Chăn đũi muji chính hãng khá là cao cấp_​
*1. Tìm hiểu về thương hiệu chăn Muji nội địa Nhật*
Muji là một trong những thương hiệu chăn ga gối nổi tiếng của Nhật Bản và có thị trường phân bố khắp thế giới, được người tiêu dùng ưa chuộng nhờ chất lượng tuyệt vời của mình.

Các dòng chăn ga gối Muju nội địa Nhật không những đảm bảo nhu cầu khi sử dụng mà còn đẹp về mẫu mã, thân thiện với môi trường và an toàn cho sức khỏe người sử dụng. Chính vì thế, các sản phẩm từ Muji luôn được người dùng ở các thị trường khó tính như Singapore, Nhật Bản, Mỹ…tin dùng.

*2. Chăn đũi Muji nội địa Nhật có mát không?*

Sản phẩm chăn đũi Muji chính hãng – còn có tên là Muji Linen Blanket – được đánh giá cao về chất lượng.

Chăn đũi Muji nội địa Nhật được làm từ vải đũi 100%, do đó có vẻ ngoài mộc mạc, nhưng đắp rất mát, phù hợp để sử dụng trong mùa hè. Mùa hè, đắp chăn đũi Muji, quạt thoang thoảng thì không có gì thú vị bằng.

Tuy nhiên trên thị trường hiện nay khá nhiều nơi tự xưng là bán chăn đũi Muji xách tay từ Nhật nhưng lại làm từ “100% cotton” thì hoàn toàn không phải là hàng chính hãng Muji, người dùng cần lưu ý.

_

_
_Vải đũi Muji siêu mát, mềm, không bám dính_​
*3. Giá chăn đũi Muji chính hãng bao nhiêu tiền?*
Chăn đũi Muji Nhật Bản được sản xuất tại Campuchia, và được bán theo giá niêm yết là 156 USD cho chăn kích thước 230x210cm, tức là rơi vào khoảng 3,5 triệu đồng.

Nhìn chung, giá chăn đũi Muji nội địa Nhật khi về Việt Nam cũng sẽ có mức giá dao động từ 2-5 triệu đồng tùy kích thước của chăn, mức giá rẻ hơn chắc chắn không phải hàng thật. Tuy nhiên, các loại chăn này làm từ cotton nên cũng khá là mát, nên người dùng có thể mua sử dụng cho mùa hè cũng được.

_Nguồn: Websosanh_​


----------



## minhchau (6/11/21)

Muji là một trong những thương hiệu chăn ga gối nổi tiếng của Nhật Bản và có thị trường phân bố khắp thế giới, được người tiêu dùng ưa chuộng nhờ chất lượng tuyệt vời của mình.


----------

